# Wolves relisted?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Search link for articles dated within the last month.





wolves relisted at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





Video starts at 7:25


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Only Midwest populations if I understand correctly


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Only Midwest populations if I understand correctly


I have not taken a deep dive into this, but I believe it is all wolves outside of Montana, Idaho, and Wyoming. The ironic thing is i believe this may prevent Colorado from implementing their initiative driven wolf reintroduction they were planning.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx, I'll try to look at the info again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is from the National Geographic website, February 15, 2022:

.......................................................................
For instance, the court decision means that most forms of wolf-killing, such as hunting or trapping, will be illegal outside the Northern Rockies. This is most relevant for the Great Lakes states, including Wisconsin, which authorized a controversial wolf hunt in February 2021 that killed 218 wolves in under three days.

But owing to previous legislation that wasn’t at issue in the current lawsuit, the ruling does not apply to wolves in the Northern Rockies, which includes Idaho, Montana, most of Wyoming, as well as parts of eastern Washington, eastern Oregon, and northern Utah. Those animals will continue to be managed by the states and not the federal government. Moreover, in 2021, Idaho and Montana enacted laws to remove most restrictions on wolf hunting. Well over 500 wolves have been killed in these states alone since last spring, out of a total population of around 2,600, according to government figures. That’s just the official tally—the likely death toll is higher.
.........................................................................


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Around Bear Lake has some wolves in Utah but there are some small packs spread throughout. I don’t think they will add the hunt until enough Ranchers get depredation tags often enough which might be 10 years. I’d like to hunt for Wolves without having to go outta state 😎


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> Around Bear Lake has some wolves in Utah but there are some small packs spread throughout. I don’t think they will add the hunt until enough Ranchers get depredation tags often enough which might be 10 years. I’d like to hunt for Wolves without having to go outta state 😎


Have wolf packs been confirmed here then? I thought we were still coming up 0.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bthewilde said:


> Have wolf packs been confirmed here then? I thought we were still coming up 0.


Last I heard they have 2 verified; one caught in a snare on the Utah/Wyoming border in Rich County another in a trap around Morgan.

No videos of verified wolf....see Wolves on trail cam


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wolves genetic makeup is such that their blood temperature and hair coarseness does not trip the sensors on trail cameras. Look it up...it's science!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Native Indians believe that wolves live in another dimension, a dimension foriegn to humans. So that would explain why there was one billion trail cameras in the Utah wilds and no wolf video(s).


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

wyogoob said:


> Native Indians believe that wolves live in another dimension, a dimension foriegn to humans. So that would explain why there was one billion trail cameras in the Utah wilds and no wolf video(s).


This would make sense, since I have seen tracks that abruptly end, and have heard them w/o any sightings. Never once seen on in the wild!


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Is it a wolf, or a wolf-dog hybrid? Wildlife officials investigating after dead canine found in Duchesne A Wolf or a Coyote/Wolf hybrid found on side of highway 40. And another was shot in 2015 in Beaver. Lots of wolves come up from Arizona and come down from Idaho to go back and forth into Utah. Lots of ranchers report wolves and lots don’t even report it. When you do the class for Coyote Bounty Program they make you learn the difference between wolves and coyotes because they know enough Coyotl are here in Utah. I postulate that Gov/DWR doesn’t want to tell the public until they create a legitimate hunting program for wolves here in Utah. However there are wolves here in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thousands, perhaps billions, of trail cameras in Utah and no wolf videos. Seems kinda odd.

For anything and everything you need to know about Utah wolves go here:








Wolves on trail cam


Zillions of Utah hunters will be afield in the coming weeks. Many of these hunters have 2, 3, even 18 trail cams hanging over every piece of water in 3 states. And as you know wolves have taken over Wyoming and, according to all accounts on this Forum, are lousy in Utah. That being said, odds...




www.utahwildlife.net


----------

